# Old Truck Salvage Yard, London SE.



## nursepayne (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey all, 

Its been a while since I've posted anything exploring up lately because I've been busy plumping up for Christmas.
A big thanks to Rez for finding such a great place packed with so much detail.:thumb
We did a couple of visits on this one because the 1st visit was cut short when we heard some dogs which sounded like they were loose.
Also just after one visit it seems that some chavs did get in and already broke some headlights on some of the trucks as I noticed the diffrence after in some of my pics.
Happy New Year,

Managed nearly 100 pics in the entire set!Not Bad for a heap of old metalhttp://www.contaminationzone.com/Gallery65.php

Payno~~


----------



## ricasso (Jan 10, 2009)

what an excellent find, great photos, there's not many yards like this left unfortunately, i can remember one big one near Hitchin,Herts, wonder if its still there?


----------



## MD (Jan 10, 2009)

great shots payno
im going to have to put this on my list
i love this sort of stuff


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 10, 2009)

What a fabulous find. Looks like a really cool explore. 
Fantastic photos as always, Payno.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 10, 2009)

ooooooooooooh what an amazing place. I love all those old cars, and trucks. Excellent find and excellent pics. Love it.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## lanny (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks quite like my old front garden before we moved ! if that morris minors still registered i dread to think what that number plate would be worth .


----------



## Neosea (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, that's a great find, thanks for the photos.


----------



## BigLoada (Jan 10, 2009)

Old knackered trucks are awesome. This place rocks, I would be happy at night there with a few gelled flashguns


----------



## mainframe444 (Jan 10, 2009)

The Morris Oxford still has this number on it, not licenced since 1982

SFH 2, the number on the Morris Minor, is currently on a Nissan Maxima dating from 2000, which is currently on a SORN.

MainFrame


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 10, 2009)

Great work NP 

Enjoyed perusing through these. How amazing is that Fire Engine?!! :huh:

Loving that last pic too.

Thanks very much for sharing.

Lb :jimlad:

P.s. -good to see ya back


----------



## Andymacg (Jan 10, 2009)

fantastic pictures there 

reminds me of another old truck grave yard where me and a foolish freind purchased our classic 1963 Atkinson Borderer from a few years back


----------



## Scrub2000 (Jan 10, 2009)

Staggering, cheers :thumb


----------



## lanny (Jan 10, 2009)

Shame about the minors reg , i now have an age related number as some git sold my old one and its now on a merc.
I think out of all of that lot the vauxhall 14 would be coming home with me .


----------



## TK421 (Jan 11, 2009)

I love scrapyards, and I really love old truck scrapyards! Great report, great photos, great site

Ricasso, you mention the old yard near Hitchin, it is the holy grail of such things and is called 'Rush Green Motors' and I believe it is still there, here is their website

http://www.rushgreenmotors.com/home.htm


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 11, 2009)

There's some very interesting items in Rush Green, one day I will get down to check it out!


----------



## winchy (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice shots!

A fair few classics there!


----------



## Minty (Jan 11, 2009)

Had a few dealings with Rush Green Motors, the things in there are incredible, lorries from the '40s and 50's piled up high, acres of it. The owner is very unfriendly, and will not tolerate day trippers and sight see-ers under any circumstances, it's probably because of his attitude that the old stuff is still in there. Everything is for sale, but the prices are absolutely out of this world!!


----------



## ricasso (Jan 11, 2009)

Minty said:


> Had a few dealings with Rush Green Motors, the things in there are incredible, lorries from the '40s and 50's piled up high, acres of it. The owner is very unfriendly, and will not tolerate day trippers and sight see-ers under any circumstances, it's probably because of his attitude that the old stuff is still in there. Everything is for sale, but the prices are absolutely out of this world!!



thats the place! I remember when we used to go over there (about twenty years ago) he was a miserable sod then! he used to keep all the best stuff in the sheds,furthest from the road, i always felt sorry for the lads that worked for him, they were ok.


----------



## Jimspeed13 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh i do like old trucks i'd love to go in there with my tools fresh batteries and some fuel to wot can be brought back to life.
Just looked at the other pics there's some great old wagons in there i've had a go in one of them old Fodens when i was an apprentice their a real drivers wagon no syncromech gear box all duble de clutching thats why the old drivers walked with a limp suffering from scammell knee, lots of gear changes and very heavy clutches oh and shite brakes!


----------



## bullmastiff (Jan 13, 2009)

Andymacg said:


> fantastic pictures there
> 
> reminds me of another old truck grave yard where me and a foolish freind purchased our classic 1963 Atkinson Borderer from a few years back




oh get the pic`s up  ole classic waggons are the best IMO,

i find sites like that very sad as many of them waggons would be good resto job`s 

aec`s, fodens , bedford tk`s mk`s, and even a little series 1 d-series cab sitting on the ground.....man thats pure classic truck porn


----------



## freebird (Jan 13, 2009)

Really really great shots. Especially love the 2nd and last pics. The place looks awesome to explore. Nice one!


----------



## whostolemymonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

ricasso said:


> what an excellent find, great photos, there's not many yards like this left unfortunately, i can remember one big one near Hitchin,Herts, wonder if its still there?



yep its definetely still there, probably the same bloke running it, last time I went all the old stuff was still there, its expanded a bit and more overgrown, take a camera and have a look round, I said I was looking for a car part and was told to have a look for it, so after 45 minutes I left without the part but a mind boggled by old machines.


----------



## huffhuff (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi guys, anybody got the address for this place?


----------

